# Game cover art for copies <Taking requests!>



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 13, 2010)

Copied games put in a jewel case just dont look neat when stacked up next to my wii, so i made a template and threw together some covers that will fit.

I can make a cover for any game you want, just ask. If you want a specific image on the cover post a link and i'll incorporate it. I'll make other game covers too ( i have a ps2 template around here somewhere, and i can draw more easily).

The pics are slightly wider than the jewel case and have fold/cut likes so you can fold/cut the extra away easily. I suggest you fold so the edges fit into the little tabs in the cd case better.

SSBB:


Spoiler












Mario Kart:


Spoiler











NSMB:


Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Feb 18, 2010)

Well thats pretty nifty.

Any chance you can do back covers as well? (so that the sides can be shown, so when they're stacked you can see what's what from the side)

I like the idea though


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 18, 2010)

I could use an Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja one...if you can do fronts, backs, and sides, that is.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the thought process of this! Maybe I'll request something later though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, you're quite talented.

After you fill enough requests, you should make a database containing all games on the Wii and upload it to the site.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 23, 2010)

shinkukage09:
I'll take care of your request tonight



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> Well thats pretty nifty.
> 
> Any chance you can do back covers as well? (so that the sides can be shown, so when they're stacked you can see what's what from the side)
> 
> I like the idea though


The problem with backs is that the information would have to be completely re-arranged to make it fit a square and i really dont want to take the time to retype every game's back cover.

I suppose i could do a plain white back with the side panel, that way you could see what game you are picking out but i can still get away with being lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll throw some things together and see how it looks.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 23, 2010)

NoSmokingBandit said:
			
		

> shinkukage09:
> I'll take care of your request tonight
> 
> 
> ...



lol that's actually what i was thinking. I don't care so much about the info. More the side just side panel


----------



## monkat (Feb 23, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I could use an Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja one...if you can do fronts, backs, and sides, that is.



Use it for what? That's a DS game...


----------



## kosheh (Feb 23, 2010)

nice, man :0


I suggest adding ESRB/CERO ratings and Wifi icons as appropriate

And inverting the colors on the Wii banner if it's an M-rating game


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 23, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I cant really make a cd cover from a ds game...

Well i could, but for what purpose?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 23, 2010)

NoSmokingBandit said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Music CDs?  XD


----------

